# unusual message on tv screen



## 403036387 (Jun 13, 2007)

while i am watching certain programs or commercials on my tv - which is connected to Dish network- i get a strange black box[it looks like command prompt on a computer, and has a dos message scrolling through it]. the only way i can get rid of it is by pressing any button on the tv remote. but it will come back in a few seconds. it seems to be associated with interactive applications on the Dish network [pay per view commercials, "press select now to try" commercials, ect] however, it happened during an episode of csi today so, maybe not just that. what's up?


----------



## oiraM (Dec 18, 2006)

I Think The Problem Is In The Tv Close Captioning Some Tv's Have Like 3 Or 4 Close Caption Modes Look For It In The Original Remote Control Of The Tv Let Me Know If That Helped You


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

OiraM may be correct but I'd guess its the sat box not your TV. Try unplugging it (not just turning it off) for 2-3 minutes, then plugging it in. Wait for it to reboot (can take some time) and see if the strange behavior returns. If so, give a call to Dish and talk to one of their techs - it's probably their issue to solve.


----------



## 403036387 (Jun 13, 2007)

it's not closed captioning- i don't even have it on this tv, and i know where to look for it. it's an older tv. maybe just plain old is the word. the box takes up 60% of the screen and the words usually say: <lid://trg>[t:0][e:20071219t2535]

sometimes there is a different message but 90% of the time it's that. 
and yustr, i tried unplugging it. didn't do a thing. i can't even watch spike tv anymore b/c all the sudden this message is showing up every two seconds. it used to just be on the occasional commercial, but it seems to be geting worse, like a virus or something. 
i will try to contact dish network, although they have been less than helpful with other problems i have had in the past. thanks for the advice, though.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

> Ive seen this problem in many off makes and models of tv sets with buttons on the front of the set.. What happens is the plastic bitton that makes contact with the switch inside the set on the PCB will sometimes crack on one side internally and hit the switch and cause the switch to bounch so it seems theres an intermittant problem like the menu comes up if theres any type of vibration or the volume will shoot up and so on.. Now if it seems to do it without walking about the set it could also be something got inside the set like a little liquid or something and the contacks are coroded on the bottom side of the pcv as well as the switch. The best way tell is a look at the PCB at the switch location and with the buttons just hit each one at a time to see if theres a consistancy with all the switches


[sic]
from: 
http://www.fixya.com/support/t101357-menu_appears_itself_sometimes_stays


----------

